# Quik release pipe wrenches



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

Been looking at those self adjusting quick release pipe wrenches...Are they worth getting? Does anyone out there own/use them? How do you like them vs regular pipe wrenches?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

They slip easy.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i have seen them but i have invested to much money in aluminum pipe wrenches to retire them just yet but when and if i break one maybe i would consider buying one


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't like 'em.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They suck, I prefer the tried and true steel pipe wrenches by ridgid.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> They suck, I prefer the tried and true steel pipe wrenches by ridgid.


I'm too old to use steel pipe wrenches.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

They don't really grip that well.

I don't even know where mine are anymore.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Aren't all pipe wrenches quick release? :blink:


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

These are what I mean


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

They flat out suck. I have 2 and they are sitting in the pex scrap drum collect dust. I couldn't even get rid of them on Craigslist. That is how bad they suck


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We knew what you meant, and you might want to stay away from Nieko Tools as well, just saying.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea, good idea, but don't make the same mistake we all did. Do not buy!


----------

